# Traction idler spring



## Moochie242 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello,
New member. I have a Ariens model 920013,ST22LE Compact. The unit just stopped, no forward or reverse. The auger is working. So I removed the plastic cover and discovered a broken spring. Is this the Idler spring? If so I am not sure where it goes. Is there any videos that show where the spring goes. The parts diagram does not help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Moochie 

A photo would certainly be helpful but hopefully someone with a similar model has photos of theirs.

Is it the spring for the tensioner on the wheel drive belt ?? #43


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Probably the same location as on my machine. The traction idler spring is attached between two nuts on the idler wheel mounting bolt and angles slightly down to the frame. It is clearly visible. You probably have a picture of the mounting in the Owner manual.

Good luck.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/04135500_ENG.pdf
The spring is shown on page 26, figures 26, 27 and 28.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Moochie242 said:


> Hello,
> New member. I have a Ariens model 920013,ST22LE Compact. The unit just stopped, no forward or reverse. The auger is working. So I removed the plastic cover and discovered a broken spring. Is this the Idler spring? If so I am not sure where it goes. Is there any videos that show where the spring goes. The parts diagram does not help.


You probably have this fixed now, but I took a pictures of mine, just in case.

Good luck.


----------

